# Randy Orton Throws Temper Tantrum At Raw



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

_Randy Orton threw what was described as a “temper tantrum” backstage at WWE RAW regarding the crowd reactions from his bout with Sheamus on this week’s show. You could also clearly see by his facial expressions during the match that he wasn't happy. He’s also not happy about Ryback and Dolph Ziggler getting roles as prominent heels and is still pushing for a heel turn. The original plans called for him to turn on either The Big Show or Sheamus at WrestleMania 29 but that obviously didn't happen._

source: http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/15721/report-randy-orton-throws-temper-tantrum-at-raw


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

leobeast said:


> _Randy Orton threw what was described as a “temper tantrum” backstage at WWE RAW regarding the crowd reactions from his bout with Sheamus on this week’s show. You could also clearly see by his facial expressions during the match that he wasn't happy. He’s also not happy about Ryback and Dolph Ziggler getting roles as prominent heels and is still pushing for a heel turn. The original plans called for him to turn on either The Big Show or Sheamus at WrestleMania 29 but that obviously didn't happen._
> 
> source: http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/15721/report-randy-orton-throws-temper-tantrum-at-raw


rton


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah he looked pissed and acted heelish..might as well turn him too lol


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

Whats going on with this guy?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Orton did look pretty annoyed at the end there. Sheamus seemed to had fun with it, though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Str8EdgePUNK said:


> Whats going on with this guy?


He's a top star who is HARDCORE directionless atm. Guess he deserves better?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Next time, don't consume drugs and you will get your push.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Who cares, he ain't worth shit.


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm glad he's doing something about it tbh because staying quiet obviously doesn't work.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

He shouldn't be worried about Ziggler and Ryback, he should be worried about another young heel who's on the brink of surpassing him... Ya'll know who I'm talking about!

Anyway, fuck Orton, who gives a shit if he's upset. The crowd buried his match because it sucked, just like him, simple.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So basically someone is stealing his spotlight so he's crying about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good, let him. Fuck this worthless, uncharismatic, overpushed hack and the horse he rode in on. I hope somebody filmed it so we can have something to laugh at.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Orton acts like a damn child and is way too damn oversensitive. I'm not a fan of Sheamus either but he can roll with the punches. And Orton has been in this business longer than Sheamus, he needs to man up. The fans are almost always 100% on Orton's side and the one time they remotely show signs of not being totally into him he spazzes out. Wow, what a dousche. I hope Orton is fed to Ryback and Ziggler for this.

And I'm a fan of Orton the wrestler too. But as a man he really has a lot of growing to do.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah dirtsheets


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*You know what you got to do Randy, embrrrrracccee the hattteee. *


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't blame him. The "creative" team who write the scripts deserve to get thrown over a bridge for being such idiots.

That said, it's dirt-sheet and you can't take it for granted.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

This is dirtsheet and chips. Honestly don't believe it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lol The guy had about two lines to say when in the ring with Sheamus and he forgot them, then instead of improvising, he stops and asks Sheamus what they were. The guy obviously gives no fucks, not sure why he is acting as if he does now, was probably just embarrassed that he got shat on by the crowd.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Can't blame him. The "creative" team who write the scripts deserve to get thrown over a bridge for being such idiots.
> 
> That said, it's dirt-sheet and you can't take it for granted.


The creative team who pushed him incessantly for almost ten years? Fuck Orton, he's had his time and he flopped as a draw.

And yeah, they do write the script, and Orton forgets what they write and asks Sheamus clearly in the ring what's his line, way to be professional there Randall, top lad! (Y)

He's gonna lose clean to Fandango on Raw, calling it.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Meh... i dont know if i believe this


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

RVD! RVD!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bl0ndie said:


> Meh... i dont know if i believe this


You can't believe that the most confrontational, hostile, unfriendly jackoff in the WWE lockerroom who is NOTORIOUS for things like this threw a fit? I can. You could tell he was PISSED just by watching the match.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Haha Lol at people actually believing this


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> The creative team who pushed him incessantly for almost ten years?


You do realize they change their writing team constantly?

And enjoy being on the Fan-Dan-LOL bandwagon while you can. It wont be long before they'll job him out.  (thanks to the stupid creative team I was talking about)


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

They should've turned him at Mania & started a feud with Sheamus instead of turning Big Show for the 1,000th time like anyone gives a fuck.

This is a waste of Randy Orton.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

If true, this guy thinks he's much better than what he actually is. He needs to get off his high horse, otherwise this will only continue his downfall.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Just let the guy turn heel for fuck sake.

It's not too much to ask.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

2 threads about Randy Orton? Fucking hell leo

Old news...we know he is a little diva..fuck him..


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hes been horrible latley as a face he desperatly needs to turn already.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

He deserves to be a main event heel.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he sucks as a heel too. he's just boring as fuck, with no hope of improving... fire him, or give him a job as enhancement talent.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Who cares? Orton has been phoning it in for a long time now. His matches are predictable beyond belief. He deserved the treatment he got. His entire repertoire is "vintage Orton" as he does the same thing week after week.

Sheamus just had fun with it. His matches too have become stale and predictable. But he's younger and can change and still be fresh. Orton changing is "ho hum, he's heel now".


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Mike Chioda! Mike Chioda!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

It's not our fucking fault you suck BORETON.


----------



## kingkongchundy (Apr 9, 2013)

its pathetic how people will believe anything written on dirtsheets without any proof.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

Call me Mr Cynical but make take on this is that Dirtsheet writers see him looking angry in the ring so its easy for them to make up a believable story that he threw a strop backstage.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah... I'm gonna go ahead and call bullshit on this report.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuck him. He couldn't even be bothered to remember the two lines he had to say, why should the fans give him any positive reaction when he obviously couldn't give a damn.

Yes, I realize this is a dirtsheet, but let's face it: this isn't something unbelievable that Orton would do, and there were reports from folks at the show that he gave them all death glares on his way out. At least Seamus had a laugh about the chants.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

The part about Orton wanting to be heel is true though. He mentioned it plenty of times on his twitter.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

In fairness to Orton don't you guys all sh** Cena because he just shrugs off the boos and acts like nothing is happening?

He should be upset that his character is stale and directionless.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

My comment and most others have nothing to do with whether the "temper tantrum" bit is true or not. It probably isn't or is blown out of context. However, the fact that he's stale and boring is a widely held opinion.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I find it hilarious that anyone would discredit this JUST because it's LOLdirtsheets, when we all know Orton's history when he doesn't get his way, and just his general attitude. Punk is a huge asshole but at least he doesn't shit in people's bags and trash hotel rooms like a total noob. Instead he'll simply tell you to fuck you to your face; no clean-up required.

Having said that, I do wish he'd turn heel for the sake of his character, but if that happens his ring work will fall off the planet and just be rest holds and stomps once again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

kingkongchundy said:


> its pathetic how people will believe anything written on dirtsheets without any proof.


Lol, yeah. Before Raw this Monday, I wrote a completely made up "article" about The ROCK missing Raw and what would happen and several posters fell for it. It doesn't even have to be really in the website, you can just type something out yourself and many take it at face value.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Lol, yeah. Before Raw this Monday, I wrote a completely made up "article" about The ROCK missing Raw and what would happen and several posters fell for it. It doesn't even have to be really in the website, you can just type something out yourself and many take it at face value.


I remember reading that and seeing people fall for it. Wasn't it something totally stupid like "The Rock has sent a letter through the mail and it will be read out on tonight's Raw?" :lmao

It's on internet, it must be legit. :lelbron


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Lol, yeah. Before Raw this Monday, I wrote a completely made up "article" about The ROCK missing Raw and what would happen and several posters fell for it. It doesn't even have to be really in the website, you can just type something out yourself and many take it at face value.


This is quite true dude, but this is also a little more believable than if it were written that Sheamus, Daniel Bryan or someone like Kofi Kingston were doing this. If Punk were in Orton's place it would just as believable as well because of his attitude.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Forgot to post this:

I've been reading "fire Randy" comments. No, this is NOT the way to handle a situation like this. Instead, send him to a development territory. Randy, while there, should work on his persona and holds and try to get some new material.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Not saying it's true, but it is very believable. He did mess up his lines before the match, plus the crowd reactions during the match so I'd imagine he couldn't have been in a good mood. It's well known he's got a short temper anyway, add on the frustration of him wanting to be heel and the company not letting him, he could have quite easily snapped.


----------



## kingkongchundy (Apr 9, 2013)

THANOS said:


> This is quite true dude, but this is also a little more believable than if it were written that Sheamus, Daniel Bryan or someone like Kofi Kingston were doing this. If Punk were in Orton's place it would just as believable as well because of his attitude.


thats what dirtsheets do. we all saw orton being kinda upset so they make up story how he threw tantrum backstage. easy to believe


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ruckus said:


> I remember reading that and seeing people fall for it. Wasn't it something totally stupid like "The Rock has sent a letter through the mail and it will be read out on tonight's Raw?" :lmao
> 
> It's on internet, it must be legit. :lelbron


Haha, yeah. I said he phoned Vince and sent them a taped clip of himself through mail to explain what happened and it would be saved for the main event. Somebody even said he doesn't want to wait 3 hours just to see that clip. :lol

It was so over the top, I wasn't sure if anyone could believe it but yeah, a few got worked by it!

Here it is!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well the match was dull and no cared randy. One of my faviroute superstars but stop being a little bitch. I agree with him though about the heel turn. He really needs it or at least GIVE HIM AN ACTUAL FEUD.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Wouldn't be at all surprised. Orton is a baby and an unprofessional clown. The guy never cuts promos any more but when he's given two lines to say, he fucks up :lol


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't blame him. He's probably the most all-around talented guy on the roster and he has not had a notable storyline since early 2009, if not 2008


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

kingkongchundy said:


> thats what dirtsheets do. we all saw orton being kinda upset so they make up story how he threw tantrum backstage. easy to believe


You could very well be right but there are times when dirtsheets come true more or less, so we can't 100% discount them everytime just because they are dirtsheets. We just have to classify them as low quality evidence, but evidence nonetheless. Any accounting majors out there will understand what I'm saying here.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Str8EdgePUNK said:


> Whats going on with this guy?


What do you mean? He has a history of doing stuff like this.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WashingtonD said:


> Can't blame him. *He's probably the most all-around talented guy on the roster* and he has not had a notable storyline since early 2009, if not 2008


Chris Jericho, Christian, CM Punk(had a 5 star match with Cena which Orton couldn't do), and to a lesser extent, Daniel Bryan(mostly because of unmatchable in ring ability) say hi.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm, why on Earth would WWE not want to push a guy who's one strike away from being fired? And who on Earth is to blame for these two strikes? Life is full of unanswerable questions.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> Hmm, why on Earth would WWE not want to push a guy who's one strike away from being fired? And who on Earth is to blame for these two strikes? Life is full of unanswerable questions.


:lmao well done!


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Chris Jericho, Christian, CM Punk(had a 5 star match with Cena which Orton couldn't do), and to a lesser extent, Daniel Bryan(mostly because of unmatchable in ring ability) say hi.


Jericho 5 years ago maybe, not now

Christian, lol

CM Punk nah. Maybe a bit better on promos, but he can't get heel heat like Orton used to get in 2007-2008. Orton is better in-ring.

Daniel Bryan, not at all. Better technical wrestler, just about. Everything else, no.

Plus, Orton is still the #2 guy in the company behind Cena no matter how much they have buried him over the past 3-4 years. Maybe not over with the smarky crowd on Raw the other night, but in general he gets the 2nd best reaction in the company still. Second most Twitter followers etc. People don't forget how great he was.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

LOL I'd be pretty pissed off too to be honest, but more at myself and embarrassed. Who's he got to blame for that but himself, isn't his drug issues the reason he's stuck in the midcard


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Orton forgot his line which is a big reason why the crowd turned on him. He got into the ring and literally walked around for 30 seconds in silence. Basically he was nervous as fuck and when you are nervous, you forget your lines. The thing is though that people aren't mentioning, is the crowd liked Randy more than they did Shamus. Shamus came out to fucking Crickets like he should, and Orton actually got some buzz because he is simply the more interesting and better wrestler of the two. I'm sure a lot of the reason why Orton threw the tantrum is because Shamus is such a freaking lame ass dude to be wrestling on such a hot night. I don't love Orton but I think he definitely has some good things going for him in the ring.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> *If true, this guy thinks he's much better than what he actually is. He needs to get off his high horse, otherwise this will only continue his downfall.*


*Oh the irony.*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

THANOS said:


> I find it hilarious that anyone would discredit this JUST because it's LOLdirtsheets, when we all know Orton's history when he doesn't get his way, and just his general attitude. *Punk is a huge asshole but at least he doesn't shit in people's bags and trash hotel rooms like a total noob. Instead he'll simply tell you to fuck you to your face; no clean-up required.*



Which is still bad. Also there's this:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Odd because Meltzer said the opposite yesterday.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Str8EdgePUNK said:


> Whats going on with this guy?


He hears voices in is head, they talk to him. So, obviously he is batshit crazy.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Lol, yeah. Before Raw this Monday, I wrote a completely made up "article" about The ROCK missing Raw and what would happen and several posters fell for it. It doesn't even have to be really in the website, you can just type something out yourself and many take it at face value.





Ruckus said:


> I remember reading that and seeing people fall for it. Wasn't it something totally stupid like "The Rock has sent a letter through the mail and it will be read out on tonight's Raw?" :lmao
> 
> It's on internet, it must be legit. :lelbron


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Chris Jericho, Christian, CM Punk(had a 5 star match with Cena which Orton couldn't do), and to a lesser extent, Daniel Bryan(mostly because of unmatchable in ring ability) say hi.


*
He's probably the most all-around talented guy on the roster.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

My answers.



WashingtonD said:


> Jericho 5 years ago maybe, not now *I can agree that Jericho has definitely regressed quite a bit, but his mic skills are still so far ahead of Orton that it makes up for inring regression*
> 
> Christian, lol *The only thing Orton has on Christian is look and presence. Christian is a MUCH better mic worker than Orton and is on the same level as Orton if not a bit better in ring*
> 
> ...


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

He's got issues. Sucks because he's so talented.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

What a baby. If Orton and Sheamus weren't so boring they could've gotten the crowd to actually give a crap about the match. Maybe if he wasn't such a huge drug addict who's one strike away from getting canned they'd push him back to the top. Hopefully they have Ryback or Ziggler squash him.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Dunno about the credibillity of the report so I won't comment on that, but as far as his push goes, I can't help like feel that this may be part of why WWE isn't trusting Orton as much anymore










I'm pretty sure that once the "punishment phase" is over he'll be maineventing again at some point simply due to him having a big money contract, which would be bad business from WWEs side to not utilise him to his potential, he's definitely top heel material.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

let me reiterate my self from the last orton thread that came up...

fuck orton.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Davy Jones said:


> He's got issues. Sucks because he's so talented.


I've shit on him in the past but he is quite talented. I truly do enjoy his inring work as a face and when paired with the right guy he can have amazing matches. I feel the same way about Sheamus and actually rate Sheamus' inring work higher than Orton's, but not by much. I just wish I could get into their characters more. Having said that I was huge fans of both when Orton was in Evolution, and Sheamus was on the indies as S.O.S, so there is plenty of potential there for them to get back to those levels and I hope they do.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe is Orton wasnt throwing so many temper tantrums, and doing things which reflect the company in a negative light, he could be where Ziggler and Ryback are.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

I believe it, he looked ready to cry in the ring Monday night. Don't worry, Randy, next week they'll be back in Mayberry where all the fat little tweens can squeal for you.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Eric Fleischer said:


> I believe it, he looked ready to cry in the ring Monday night. Don't worry, Randy, next week they'll be back in Mayberry where all the fat little tweens can squeal for you.


Yeah, to bad we can't have the house of nerds/virgins every week.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

He's boring, fails wellness tests, and incredibly lazy in the ring. Like just a bland performer, heel or face his matches suck. Orton never gives us a proper payoff to a feud, he doesn't deliver in the big one, same old generic shit.

Plus he's immature. NOBODY pays to see Orton.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Riot said:


> Maybe is Orton wasnt throwing so many temper tantrums, and doing things which reflect the company in a negative light, he could be where Ziggler and Ryback are.


Didn't Ziggler complain about not being pushed on Twitter for the longest time?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

> Jericho 5 years ago maybe, *not now I can agree that Jericho has definitely regressed quite a bit, but his mic skills are still so far ahead of Orton that it makes up for inring regression*


His promo work as a babyface has been horrible in the last 1.5 years, and even his heel feud with CM Punk was entirely forgettable.



> Christian, lol *The only thing Orton has on Christian is look and presence. Christian is a MUCH better mic worker than Orton and is on the same level as Orton if not a bit better in ring*


Look and presence mean a lot. I don't thin Christian is that much greater of a mic worker than Orton.. Orton at his peak as a main event heel during 07/08 was one of the best mic workers of the last decade, easily. Christian's great on the mic, but seriously, nobody's ever gonna see him as a legit main event star now. I dunno where he is, but his short-lived main event career is done right now I think



> CM Punk nah. Maybe a bit better on promos, but he can't get heel heat like Orton used to get in 2007-2008. Orton is better in-ring. *I wouldn't say Punk is only "a bit" better than Orton on the mic. To be honest, that's like saying Daniel Day Lewis is only "a bit" better than The Rock in acting. It's a landslide difference. Orton is definitely more fluid in the ring than Punk and rarely ever looks sloppy or makes mistakes, but is he a better storyteller? My answer here is no and I say that because Orton has been through many matches with Cena and I don't think even one has risen to the quality of Punk's work with him at MITB and on RAW a month ago.*


Orton is a really amazing storyteller in-ring. Infact, I might even argue he's the current best at that, if you exclude guys like Triple H and Undertaker. Punk is great at it too, but I just think Orton gives this amazing legitimacy that Punk doesn't really have. Punk has a really good comedic edge, without making it look goofy (unlike Daniel Bryan) - that shot of Taker sitting up out of the Anaconda Vice was a brilliant example of what I mean.. but Orton just comes across as a total bad-ass and you can't help but believe it because he's so good. His facial expressions are just the best in the business.. subtle but every one tells a story. Maybe only Mark Henry is comparable to how good he is in that regard.

Lots of us have just forgotten about it, because he hasn't been given a chance to show us in years, as he is thrown into generic match after generic match every week and every PPV.

Orton/Cena matches - we are talking about in 2007/8. Cena, Orton and Punk have all improved a lot since then. I would love to see Orton/Cena have another feud right now, I thought their 07/08 feud was amazing. Their Iron Man match might not have been 5 stars, but it was still a great match and definitely past the 4 star range.

I think your promo skills comparison thing is a big exaggeration too. And besides, Rock is a decent actor.. not seen his heel turn in Doom :lol ? Yeah, Punk has amazing delivery, but it has to be said he can't get decent heel heat. That is one thing Orton never had trouble with, even when he was in the "cool" anti-Cena position. He did get the occasional "RKO" and "Randy" chants in that era, but he always managed to turn it around into getting heat. He's a total pro in that way



> Daniel Bryan, not at all. Better technical wrestler, just about. Everything else, no. *Orton may be slightly better at cutting a promo than Bryan, and definitely beats him in look, presence and categories similar to that. However, when it comes to anything inring wise Bryan kills him. He is more fluid, aggressive, a better storyteller, and is equal to or greater than Orton in crowd involvement, and inring charisma. Orton does beat him in selling though hands down. Notice I didn't even go into technicality. Outside of ring work Bryan is way more charismatic than Orton both on the mic and in any segment.*


I don't think Bryan is so much better in the ring than Orton at all. He is great, but if you're going to count who has had more 4*+ matches in WWE over the past 4 years or however long Bryan has been around, Orton still wins in my opinion. And that's during the whole time Orton has been nothing but a sub-main eventer, where his most notable storyline was his storyline-less feud with Christian.



> Plus, Orton is still the #2 guy in the company behind Cena no matter how much they have buried him over the past 3-4 years. Maybe not over with the smarky crowd on Raw the other night, but in general he gets the 2nd best reaction in the company still. Second most Twitter followers etc. People don't forget how great he was.* He's not #2. That position has been Punk's since the beginning of last year and that's hard to discredit with the evidence we have access to. I will say though that you are on par with Orton's reactions. The guy gets 100% positive pops more consistently than anyone in the company.*


I disagree about Punk. The push Punk has received has not correlated to how over he is, while Orton has maintained a significant level of heat despite being relegated to Friday Night Heat, oops I mean Smackdown. Punk has a big fanbase amongst older/nerdier fans, hence the big t-shirt sales in 2011, but Orton's amount of Twitter followers is telling. Look at the bigger picture, and I think Orton has a bigger fanbase overall.. a huge one in fact, that is waiting to be tapped into. I know I have friends who watch casually who always ask me "What's Orton doing now?" etc. And they pretty much stopped watching when he got buried.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Honestly, I'm tired of this guy. I don't even care anymore what becomes of him.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

If it's on the internet, it must be true :russo


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

It's hard to see why they didn't just turn him at Mania, pretty stupid if you ask me. All the signs were pointing towards an Orton turn, instead they put him in about the hundrendth Big Show "angry giant" storyline.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

This is probably made up dirtsheet garbage. Seriously, any one of us could have written this and people would believe it. Even if it is true, its orton who has a short temper lol so that's nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Orton looks like he's high during his matches. MAybe they tell him to like, move slow and be viper-y or whatever. whatever the case it still looks like he doesn't give two fucks of a shit. maybe if he stopped acting so damn irrelevant he wouldn't be treated like he is?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

right at the end of the beatdown from the big show orton looked completely dejected when he was sitting upright against the barrier behind the announcer's table


----------



## kamatose (Oct 8, 2006)

Orton sucks and is boring


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

It's his fault for sucking.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If it's true, fuck him. That was a case of the wrestlers and the crowd paying no attention to each other. But a) it's his _job_ to make the crowd pay attention, and b) at least the crowd were fun.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Actually don't really blame him that much. I'd probably be pissed, too.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

He was just mad he couldn't perform his 5 moves in complete silence. Not used to noise during his matches.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

leobeast said:


> _Randy Orton threw what was described as a “temper tantrum” backstage at WWE RAW regarding the crowd reactions from his bout with Sheamus on this week’s show. You could also clearly see by his facial expressions during the match that he wasn't happy. He’s also not happy about Ryback and Dolph Ziggler getting roles as prominent heels and is still pushing for a heel turn. The original plans called for him to turn on either The Big Show or Sheamus at WrestleMania 29 but that obviously didn't happen._
> 
> source: http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/15721/report-randy-orton-throws-temper-tantrum-at-raw


I'd be mad too if I realized my career is getting staler than the people on this thread, and that the only solution is becoming heel.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The dumbass forgot his damn lines :lol


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

I really like Orton but damn -_- it sounds like he's the same old Orton. Come on Randy, the crowd didn't give a shit about ANYONE's match. Hell, at least they weren't singing Fandango's song during Orton's match. That would have made him have his little intermittent explosive disorder appear.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WashingtonD said:


> His promo work as a babyface has been horrible in the last 1.5 years, and even his heel feud with CM Punk was entirely forgettable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a very well written response. A lot of points on here I agree with and I commend you for writing it. Unfortunately it seems like we might go in a few circles if I respond to every point, so I will just say that we will just have overall differences in opinions with this and move on. You are bang on with Orton's untapped fanbase though. It could very well be close to Punk's but we'll never know for sure. I have friends that tune in nowadays just to see the funny stuff Punk says, and intense moments he brings into feuds and matches. Those same fans tune in for Lesnar, The Shield, and guys like Taker and HHH as well though. They have kind of shyed away from The Rock in recent months though and compare him to Cena. I don't hear them say much about Orton these days but I'm sure they might if he turned heel and was used similarly to his fued with the McMahons again.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Randy Orton whining when things don't go his way? Sounds familiar, considering his history of being a whiny little bitch like when he decided to go AWOL from the Marine Corps.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Orton is such a damn idiot. Not to mention he's boring as fuck.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Yeah, to bad we can't have the house of nerds/virgins every week.


Yeah, back to the crowds who keep quiet except for the "appropriate moments" so you can enjoy 3MB, Santino, and Cena talking about poopy.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

WashingtonD said:


> Look and presence mean a lot. I don't thin Christian is that much greater of a mic worker than Orton.. Orton at his peak as a main event heel during 07/08 was one of the best mic workers of the last decade, easily.


lol. Come on. Orton's best mic work is average at best. Since we're talking about a decade, can you say that he was better than JBL? Triple H? Muhammad Hassan?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> lol. Come on. Orton's best mic work is average at best. Since we're talking about a decade, can you say that he was better than JBL? Triple H? Muhammad Hassan?


Average? And he said one of. Not the be all end all.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Average? And he said one of. Not the be all end all.


I know. But even saying that he was ONE of the best of the decade is pretty unpopular but I guess that's his opinion. There's a reason why he was given limited mic time when he became a face.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Eric Fleischer said:


> Yeah, back to the crowds who keep quiet except for the "appropriate moments" so you can enjoy 3MB, Santino, and Cena talking about poopy.


Neither crowd is very good tbh. Crowds these days just suck. I may want a crowd to be more involved, but that doesn't mean I want a crowd who try to put themselves over and chant irrelevant shit all night.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> I know. But even saying that he was ONE of the best of the decade is pretty unpopular but I guess that's his opinion. There's a reason why he was given limited mic time when he became a face.


Because his current face character limits his mic work extremely. Seriously, how much can Orton really say in this gimmick that wouldn't come across as out of character.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's just gonna end up turning himself heel :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

If I was in his shoes, sure I'd probably be mad/jealous of Ziggler and Ryback too, but at the same time, he needs to suck it up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, Ziggler is getting his World Title run. That's been in the works for awhile. Why should Randy be salty about that? Anyone could see it coming.

Ryback is going to be jobbed out to Cena. Why would Randy want that slot? 

Randy is just stuck in midcard hell and it isn't going to change. You know how sometimes, a wrestler will just 'disappear' for 6 months or so. That's what he needs to do.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

might be time to give orton a dancer gimmick 


RAAAAAAAAAAAANDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHN


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

But he hears voices in his head they talk to him he understands and they talk to him some more. So no wonder he flips out all the time.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Im just watching Mania again and he actually botched the finish there too. :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah he needs to turn heel. Maybe start up another faction. Beat up Shermis


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

What do all of these things have in common?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

El Cuñado said:


> What do all of these things have in common?


He coasts throughout his storylines?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> If I was in his shoes, sure I'd probably be mad/jealous of Ziggler and Ryback too, but at the same time, he needs to suck it up.


Dude got a great fucking push..and got a win over Foley/Rock at a wrestlemania..I agree with you.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Randy's matches are as predictable as Cena's.

The only difference was the scoop slam introduced about a year ago. Put simply, Randy is nearly as stale as Cena. Heal or Face.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

THANOS said:


> He coasts throughout his storylines?


:clap. Name me a superstar that wouldn't. Punk did his fair share of coasting in his career when in irrelevant shit. Cena's always coasting despite getting major storylines.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh how the great as fallen. A monster heel that was beyond entertaining to a midcard babyface that bores the hell out of the IWC...


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

yeah its bs its really sad as long as randys been there he still has to fight to get what he wants


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cry us a fucking river, Randy. Guy couldn't even remember what seemed like pretty simple lines.

I want to like Orton, but fuck this alleged "temper tantrum" crap.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

ViperAtHeart said:


> yeah its bs its really sad as long as randys been there he still has to fight to get what he wants


That's his own goddamn fault.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Jesus so much hate. I'm beginning to wonder if Orton is actually more hated than HHH himself.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Who cars Orton should fuck off. Generic, Stale, Bland and thats not all his fault but at this point go away


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

leobeast said:


> _Randy Orton threw what was described as a “temper tantrum” backstage at WWE RAW regarding the crowd reactions from his bout with Sheamus on this week’s show. You could also clearly see by his facial expressions during the match that he wasn't happy. He’s also not happy about Ryback and Dolph Ziggler getting roles as prominent heels and is still pushing for a heel turn. The original plans called for him to turn on either The Big Show or Sheamus at WrestleMania 29 but that obviously didn't happen._
> 
> source: http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/15721/report-randy-orton-throws-temper-tantrum-at-raw


I'm sure someone else has already said this, but: VINTAGE ORTON!


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

Not a fan of looking at the dirt sheets, but if this is true Orton needs to get over it. I'm a fan of Orton, but his card-positioning is partially his own fault. Orton's one of the best talents in the business today, but needs to be a bit more professional.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

Defei said:


> Jesus so much hate. I'm beginning to wonder if Orton is actually more hated than HHH himself.


Let me tell you something brother.....no one and I mean no one gets the IWC hate like

:HHH:HHH2


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Screw Orton if he got pissed if anything he's gotten Boring and with
folks like Fandango and Ziggler they're making it hard for Orton to
shine cause they want that top spot as well.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't blame him at all. He's been in completely useless feuds since late 2011 and plays a great heel. He should be world champion, not that useless Billy Gunn-rip-off hack Ziggler.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

THE RAW CROWD IS STUPID......STUPID!


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

So, apparently Orton had it out with Vince in his office today, he told him that if the writers didn't give him a proper heel storyline, "I swear to God I am going to............................." and didn't say anything for 30 seconds, then he asked Vince what his line was and Vince said "not do anything about it?" and Randy said "Not do anything about it!" and left the office. 

Source: GTV


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

You could see how pissed Orton was from how he looked at the crowd. He even said something smart assed to the crowd at one point, that was really lame.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> The creative team who pushed him incessantly for almost ten years? Fuck Orton, he's had his time and he flopped as a draw.
> 
> And yeah, they do write the script, and Orton forgets what they write and asks Sheamus clearly in the ring what's his line, way to be professional there Randall, top lad! (Y)
> 
> He's gonna lose clean to Fandango on Raw, calling it.


CM Punk is the lowest drawing champion in over 15 years, and yet, the WWE keeps shoving him down our throats. If drawing ability was the reason most people get pushes, then Raw should be 3 hours of non-stop Cena.



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Yeah, to bad we can't have the house of nerds/virgins every week.


Speaking the truth as always!



Eric Fleischer said:


> Yeah, back to the crowds who keep quiet except for the "appropriate moments" so you can enjoy 3MB, Santino, and Cena talking about poopy.


I rather have those than idiots trying to put themselves over the performers busting their asses in the ring.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Hes over 30..he shouldnt be throwing "temper tantrums"

I can understand Ortons frustration but he had a really good 6 man tag at mania and he should be happy about that

I was at Raw..no one payed attention to the match because the feud/storyline isnt entertaining. i watched it and i have to say it wasnt a bad match at all but it garnered no attention and he has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## MikeL1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

Orton needs to stop blaming the fans. Its not their fault he hasnt been entertaining to watch in several years.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised if this is true. There are other ways to get your point across instead of acting like a 10 year old and chucking a tantrum. Orton needs to seriously grow up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sounds like something he would do. Besides, it's his fault that he's floundering in the mid-card.



WashingtonD said:


> His promo work as a babyface has been horrible in the last 1.5 years, and even his heel feud with CM Punk was entirely forgettable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope sorry, Punk has him beat there too. In fact, Orton can't hold a candle to anything Punk does - and that's just the way it is. Oh, and seeing how you put so much stock into how many Twitter followers Orton has, maybe I should remind you, that Orton's account opened a while before Punk's did... though I've no doubt Punk will soon eclipse him in that area as well.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I refuse to believe this. Doesn't sound like MY RANDY AT ALL.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Shadowcran said:


> Who cares? Orton has been phoning it in for a long time now. His matches are predictable beyond belief. He deserved the treatment he got. His entire repertoire is "vintage Orton" as he does the same thing week after week.
> 
> Sheamus just had fun with it. His matches too have become stale and predictable. But he's younger and can change and still be fresh. Orton changing is "ho hum, he's heel now".


Sheamus is two years older.

Orton really needs a heel turn so I understand his frustration, but the match just didn't click and they didn't give the fans what they voted for in a SMARK town so WWE was basically asking for it too.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton as a face just isn't working and with more young guys coming in as heels and Ryback turning, i can understand his frustration.
This is just lazy on WWE's part, turn Orton heel and you have another main eventer to feud with guys like Cena.
WWE screwed the pooch royally by not using him right.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Good, if the crowd are taking notice of how stale the character has become and he's been calling for a change, then he's right to be demanding changes so should every guy stuck in the midcard, the way the IC and US titles have no relevance, the upper midcard guys have no fueds, Vince should have a queue of guys outside his office with a right to complain.

At least have one title Vacate and have a king of the ring for it. 16 guys now have a storyline and fueds can be built from run ins and turns.. job sorted ffs. or have the winner get a WHC title shot at SS. easy.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have always liked Randy, great ring worker and can really good on the mic, but for a few years now he has been painfulto watch. It's like he don't give a crap anymore, he's stale, looks uninterested thus making him boring. You cannot blame the fans for keeping them selves entertained the way they did during that match, Orton and sheamus were not giving a show where they could have the crowd something to shout about were they?


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

dis iz tru a frend ov a fend waz bakstag n hee tolde mey


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol, I'm sure this report is bullshit like the majority of dirtsheet stories.

Posters on here were guessing the same thing in the raw discussion thread during the show, looks like one of the staffers at the dirtsheet decided it might be news.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Shattered Dreams said:


> So, apparently Orton had it out with Vince in his office today, he told him that if the writers didn't give him a proper heel storyline, "I swear to God I am going to............................." and didn't say anything for 30 seconds, then he asked Vince what his line was and Vince said "not do anything about it?" and Randy said "Not do anything about it!" and left the office.
> 
> Source: GTV


:ti


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> He's a top star who is HARDCORE directionless atm. Guess he deserves better?


he was a top star years ago. when you lose clean to wade barret on tv, you're done being a top star. he's popular cuz of how he looks so every single female will vote for him on wwe app and make noise for him when he comes out. that's all he can hang his hat on from now on.

he forgets his lines and instead of improvising on the spot like someone who's been a pro wrestler for a decade and believes he's still a top star should be able to do easily, he walks over to sheamus and clearly says for everyone to see "what's my line?" LOL, that's a real top star for ya.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> he was a top star years ago. when you lose clean to wade barret on tv, you're done being a top star. he's popular cuz of how he looks so every single female will vote for him on wwe app and make noise for him when he comes out. that's all he can hang his hat on from now on.


Very harsh but sadly true


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> Next time, don't consume drugs and you will get your push.


I agree but what about Jack? I think its totally ridiculous WWE did squat (as far as we know). However I'm glad he lost at Wrestlemania, maybe that was his punishment? Orton needs to pull the stick out of his ass, the fans were having fun. We pay his pay check so he needs to get over it. I hope more RAWS are like this past one, if Randy doesn't like it? Tough shit. Plus if the crowd bothers him THIS much than maybe he doesn't have what it takes to be heel, a lot about being heel is being able to tolerate fan reactions.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

mblonde09 said:


> Sounds like something he would do. Besides, it's his fault that he's floundering in the mid-card.
> 
> 
> Nope sorry, Punk has him beat there too. In fact, Orton can't hold a candle to anything Punk does - and that's just the way it is. Oh, and seeing how you put so much stock into how many Twitter followers Orton has, maybe I should remind you, that Orton's account opened a while before Punk's did... though I've no doubt Punk will soon eclipse him in that area as well.


:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Nope sorry, Punk has him beat there too. In fact, Orton can't hold a candle to anything Punk does - and that's just the way it is.


Ha, bullshit. Orton is a much better heel, and has way more charisma than Punk ever will. He also looks a lot more credible and believable, and he definitely has better facial expressions.

Just gotta get it out there.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Regardless of whether this story is true, I'm liking Orton less and less with each passing day.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Macho Minion said:


> Regardless of whether this story is true, I'm liking Orton less and less with each passing day.


The only thing I haven't liked about Randy is how much of a jackass he seems sometimes. Now to be fair I've never met the guy so I'm not going to say he is an ass or anything. But at times when I've seen some videos of him with fans or at signings, he just seems he think he's better than everyone and at times he gives off this vibe that most talent should be answering to him.
Maybe its just me but I just definitely feel like he thinks he's all that inside the WWE and outside.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Well to be honest, it would have been more exciting if he turned instead of Big Show lol.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Punk beats Orton as heel easily. Come On "Your arms are just too short to box with God". Punk has been killing it since his Indy days. His fueds with Cena/Taker/Edge/Hardy all top notch. His face run was great to, Outshining everybody even though he didn't get the Main event spot. Bryan/Punk fucking fantastic. Fans chanting "This is Awesome". But then they had to witness Cena in a garbage throwaway match. Its amazing how hard Punk busts his ass and still has these naive critics.


Actually now that I think about it, Punk has already surpassed Orton, If you can disagree with that your a blind orton mark/blind Punk hater


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

More dirtsheet bullshit. I doubt a single word of it is true.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

I miss a randy orton from 2004


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

IISUPERXEROII said:


> I miss a randy orton from 2004


Legend killer Orton > Viper Orton


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> :StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA


It's mblonde09. Denounces all other marks while he's sucking off Punk at the same time. I don't get it either.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Punk beats Orton as heel easily. Come On "Your arms are just too short to box with God". Punk has been killing it since his Indy days. His fueds with Cena/Taker/Edge/Hardy all top notch. His face run was great to, Outshining everybody even though he didn't get the Main event spot. Bryan/Punk fucking fantastic. Fans chanting "This is Awesome". But then they had to witness Cena in a garbage throwaway match. Its amazing how hard Punk busts his ass and still has these naive critics.
> 
> 
> Actually now that I think about it, Punk has already surpassed Orton, If you can disagree with that your a blind orton mark/blind Punk hater


LOL, lies.


And the only top notch feud Punk has ever had is with Hardy. The delusion of Punk marks is disturbing to say the least.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Azuran said:


> It's mblonde09. Denounces all other marks while he's sucking off Punk at the same time. I don't get it either.


Thinks higher of Punk then Punk himself, and that's hard to do. Both are delusional.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Legend killer Orton > Viper Orton


Is that supposed to be an insult to Orton. SES Punk>>>>>>>>BITW Punk. By a fucking landslide.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Is that supposed to be an insult to Orton. SES Punk>>>>>>>>BITW Punk. By a fucking landslide.


Nope, I like Orton, I just was more entertained by legend killer orton as he showed much more charisma and he connected with the crowd more and other wrestlers more. Ses punk was good but this current punk has gotten him to near the top. But every one is entitled to their own opinions


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL @ Punk's only worthwhile feud being with Jeff Hardy. I get not being a fan of Punk but c'mon, son...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> The creative team who pushed him incessantly for almost ten years? Fuck Orton, he's had his time and he flopped as a draw.


:kobe

His heel run in early 2009 was one of the biggest draws the WWE has had in the last decade.

He has himself to blame for a lot of his current positioning and booking, but I can understand why he would be mad that he won't get a heel turn when that's where he thrives while these other guys are getting a prominent test run. That's just part of the business, though. They want to see what they have in Ziggler and Ryback (who hasn't been confirmed as a full-fledged heel yet). Ultimately, I'll bet Ziggler turns face down the road, and Orton gets his heel turn by the start of 2014.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I agree but what about Jack? I think its totally ridiculous WWE did squat (as far as we know). However I'm glad he lost at Wrestlemania, maybe that was his punishment? Orton needs to pull the stick out of his ass, the fans were having fun. We pay his pay check so he needs to get over it. I hope more RAWS are like this past one, if Randy doesn't like it? Tough shit. Plus if the crowd bothers him THIS much than maybe he doesn't have what it takes to be heel, a lot about being heel is being able to tolerate fan reactions.


Not only did he lose at Wrestlemania, but he got a JOBBER entrance at Wrestlemania. So yeah, you can think that was his punishment.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Nope, I like Orton, I just was more entertained by legend killer orton as he showed much more charisma and he connected with the crowd more and other wrestlers more. Ses punk was good but *this current punk has gotten him to near the top.* But every one is entitled to their own opinions


Same can be said for viper Orton.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Poor Randy,

Those wellness policies coming back to haunt you?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> LOL @ Punk's only worthwhile feud being with Jeff Hardy. I get not being a fan of Punk but c'mon, son...


I dunno man. His feud with Cena was ace, but then he lost the WWE title to the Rock and then lost cleanly to Cena not long after, so Cena came out the real winner.

And as we all know when Cena wins the feud (every feud) it's not even a 5/10.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Orton desperately needs a heel turn. He's stale as fuck and going absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

They should engineer a double turn with Ziggler really.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Ah classic orton.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Can't wait till Orton turns heel and all the IWC jump back on the vipers bandwagon.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Well is he didnt have two strike he would prob be a world champion right now...


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

He's top quality material in comparison to the other superstars, I don't think those strikes should continue to haunt him.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Randy is a great heel (far better than he is a face), why won't they turn him?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Fuck Orton. Turn him Heel or get rid of him already.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*He has the right to be upset with this shit that he is dealing with in the last fucking 2 years, good for you Randy.*


----------



## onestop (Mar 21, 2013)

leobeast said:


> _Randy Orton threw what was described as a “temper tantrum” backstage at WWE RAW regarding the crowd reactions from his bout with Sheamus on this week’s show. You could also clearly see by his facial expressions during the match that he wasn't happy. He’s also not happy about Ryback and Dolph Ziggler getting roles as prominent heels and is still pushing for a heel turn. The original plans called for him to turn on either The Big Show or Sheamus at WrestleMania 29 but that obviously didn't happen._
> 
> source: http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/15721/report-randy-orton-throws-temper-tantrum-at-raw


Wasn't described as a temper tantrum


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe he should move to TNA.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

He should be greatful his match got a reaction in general, he's bland as fuck.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

To be fair, Orton probably knows how shit his face character is, especially when the best thing you have going for you is being Snoremus' on-screen boyfriend. IF he has been promised his long desired heel turn at Wrestlemania and they pulled the rug from underneath him he has a good reason to be annoyed. I would imagine Raw was just the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't make him to take this to the papers. STUPID! rton


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't understand where this "Orton has been dealt shit" 

Yeah, he has. 

Because he brought it all on himself. He fucked up. He shouldn't get rewarded.


----------



## 4LAJF (Mar 17, 2013)

Orton och Sheamus are boring.

Period.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

He messed up, and he didnt come back and fight his way back up - no he didnt even try and you can tell by his work he is just bored and is out there for the paycheck. Maybe a heel turn can rejuvinate him? but atm he deserves to be punished for screwing up when he was one of their top stars and I am happy hes nothing now but a glorified upper-midcarder and until these temper tantrums and all that shit fuck off, then he can either be stuck in the position he is in - or leave the company.

Either way, I wont miss him because hes been irrelevant for 2 years now.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Jesus Christ ,why don't they turn him heel already?!


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Sonny Crockett said:


> Jesus Christ ,why don't they turn him heel already?!


If this report is true, he already heel-turned in real life :troll


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

The Man in Black said:


> To be fair, Orton probably knows how shit his face character is, especially when the best thing you have going for you is being *Snoremus'* on-screen boyfriend. IF he has been promised his long desired heel turn at Wrestlemania and they pulled the rug from underneath him he has a good reason to be annoyed. I would imagine Raw was just the straw that broke the camel's back.


repped


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Randall throws a temper tantrum nothing new here this guy has anger issues, has caused bad behaviour backstage in the past, is a drug user. I dont what hes whining about he has fucked himself up by failing so many wellness tests hes lucky to still be employed. Hes not getting pushed right now as hes not high on managements list so deal with it Randall


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

leobeast said:


> _Randy Orton threw what was described as a “temper tantrum” backstage at WWE RAW regarding the crowd reactions from his bout with Sheamus on this week’s show. You could also clearly see by his facial expressions during the match that he wasn't happy. He’s also not happy about Ryback and Dolph Ziggler getting roles as prominent heels and is still pushing for a heel turn. The original plans called for him to turn on either The Big Show or Sheamus at WrestleMania 29 but that obviously didn't happen._
> 
> source: http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/15721/report-randy-orton-throws-temper-tantrum-at-raw


not surprised at all

Randy Orton threw a tantrum DURING the match with the way he was acting and his facial expressions.. and to the marks out there it was no work

who knows what is going on in Randy's head but there were some moments where Sheamus had to literally tap on Randy during rest holds to finish a spot he was so out of it. This does not even bring into account the fact he totally forgot his lines before the match

and when Big Show came out and the aftermath you can CLEARLY see Randy was not completely there anymore

he reacted the proper way any normal person would when an entire arena shits on you

because that's what they did.. as amazing as the crowd was

they were shitting on the wwe's product because of how boring it is

that's the truth and randy knew it so he was mad as hell


----------



## Edge11X (Sep 22, 2012)

Isn't Randy always throwing temper tantrums like a 8 year old prepubescent boy?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL at anyone who thought a Orton heel turn was gonna happen. Ziggler ain't a pot smoking asshole, Randy. THAT'S why he is a prominent heel and you ain't.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Look, Orton, just be happy that you got 9 more world championships than you deserve.

Just because WWE didn't realize that you have the personality of a single uncooked lima bean until AFTER they'd pushed you to the stars doesn't mean that you're entitled to main-event treatment for the rest of your existence.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Look, Orton, just be happy that you got 9 more world championships than you deserve.
> 
> Just because WWE didn't realize that you have the personality of a single uncooked lima bean until AFTER they'd pushed you to the stars doesn't mean that you're entitled to main-event treatment for the rest of your existence.


 Exactly couldn't say it better I rather watch the workers like Ziggler, Cesaro, Christian, Del Rio, Bryan, Punk, Kane, and among others.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If he and Sheamus weren't forced to stick to a script that never would have happened. Yeah the crowd was acting absurd but had they played to them instead of ignoring them something things would ave turned out a lot better. Something as simple as threatening to beat up Mike Chioda when his name was being chanted or doing the RVD pose they were chanting his name would have made this about story about how Randy and Sheamus had fun with the crowd instead of how the crowd shit all over them.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That crowd was the type who don't let Vince tell them what to like.

See, the little kiddies would have loved it because they're retarded, but the fact is, the match fucking sucked, and that particular crowd knew that, so they acted against it.

He is in no position to dictate the direction of his character at the moment. He took drugs like the moron he is, and this is his punishment. Maybe when he stops acting like a cunt he'll get a bit more pull backstage. In the meantime -- deal with it, ******.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The match really didn't suck and the crowd was shitting all over it before the match even started. They didn't have a chance at getting the crowd involved with what they set out to do.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> The match really didn't suck and the crowd was shitting all over it before the match even started. They didn't have a chance at getting the crowd involved with what they set out to do.


They shat on it before because they KNEW it would suck ass. It's Randy Orton and Sheamus for fuck's sake.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They shat on it before because they KNEW it would suck ass. It's Randy Orton and Sheamus for fuck's sake.


So what? If Miz and Barrett can have a good match (which they did this past RAW), Orton and Sheamus can sure as hell have one too.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> The match really didn't suck and the crowd was shitting all over it before the match even started. They didn't have a chance at getting the crowd involved with what they set out to do.


I think they shitted on it because how stupid it was. First WWE said they were going to do a twitter poll to decide who would fight Big Show, then WWE just said fuck it and have them fight for the right to fight Big Show later that night. As a fan, I would not be excited especially when Orton fucked up his lines and he and Sheamus looked like they were just winging it and going through the motion. They deserved to be shitted on.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> I think they shitted on it because how stupid it was. First WWE said they were going to do a twitter poll to decide who would fight Big Show, then WWE just said fuck it and have them fight for the right to fight Big Show later that night. As a fan, I would not be excited especially when Orton fucked up his lines and he and Sheamus looked like they were just winging it and going through the motion. They deserved to be shitted on.


Plus everyone wanted to see Orton heel turn, not the usual angry giant crap from The Big Show.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I wonder how true this is. 

Anyway, lol at people slating the match before it started because its a Randy Orton match, the guy is the smoothest wrestler in the WWE, he makes everything flow and look easy. 

He has a right to be pissed off. He needs a heel turn, everyone knows that. And if they don't turn him heel, at least give him a solid maim event run as a babyface. 

You can bring the wellness policy up as much as you like, but you don't know the ins and outs, you can act like you do all you want, but you don't. I don't, no one does. The treatment of orton has been like this well before the second suspension anyway.

The recent run in with the shield is the best storyline he was given in a while, and look at the crowd reactions he got.

The guy has the IT factor. Utilise him. There isn't many superstars with the talent Orton has. You need to make the most of him.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

It was a match with no meaning or merit and the crowd knew it.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not sure how much improvising they are allowed to do, but with the crowd being all over the place during their match Orton should have just walked out of the match half way through leaving Sheamus to win via count out. Fans would have went nuts, and really put him over as a heel. Then in the ultimate heel, and cowardice act Orton nails Sheamus with a RKO backstage once Sheamus leaves the ring. Thus, furthering his heel turn.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This isn't a news story. They've seen something that obviously happened and reported it as if it was some kind of backstage gossip. *


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Orton has just tweeted saying he enjoyed it. Bullshit reports.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fortitude said:


> Orton has just tweeted saying he enjoyed it. Bullshit reports.


I don't know if this report is true, but who told you that what Orton just tweeted isn't bullshit as well?


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Punk beats Orton as heel easily.
> 
> 
> Actually now that I think about it, Punk has already surpassed Orton, If you can disagree with that your a blind orton mark/blind Punk hater


The only blind Punk mark here is you. :lol

You're wrong because CM Punk hasn't surpassed Randy Orton's success in the WWE.


Royal Rumble Winner
Headlined WrestleMania
Youngest Ever World Champion
Pushed as the top heel of the WWE
Main Evented far more PPV's than Punk
9 time World Champion
Threatened to cancel the WrestleMania XXV event

As for the rest, he's done everything Punk's done bar the ridiculously long title reign.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That crowd was the type who don't let Vince tell them what to like.
> 
> See, the little kiddies would have loved it because they're retarded
> 
> i know its bad but i really cant stop laughing at that ^:lmao anyway back on point i just got the tweet he sent out and first thing i thought was bullshit,think hes been told to tweet he enjoyed it.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

If Orton wants to turn heel, they should just find a way to turn him heel. Maybe it'll give him the extra motivation and drive we aren't currently seeing. Imo, him and Sheamus are pretty boring at the moment.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> I don't know if this report is true, but who told you that what Orton just tweeted isn't bullshit as well?


It can be insincere but let's see. Which one would you trust first: the word of the person who this is about or the word of some random "dirtsheet" with no clear evidence? I'd happily go with the former until he's proven to be a liar.

Hell, maybe he was pissed as it caught him off guard but now he's looking back and actually _embraced_ it for what it was?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Can't blame him if this is true. He's not confortable with his current role and character, it's been obvious for a very long time now. Orton is a natural born heel, and arguably the best at it of this era.

Even though I'm a pretty big Ryback fan, I'd rather see Orton in the position he's in right now, and have Ryback go trough a couple more feuds before blasting in the WWE title picture.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fortitude said:


> Orton has just tweeted saying he enjoyed it. Bullshit reports.


Right, because he's going to ADMIT that he exploded in a rage like a child. He enjoyed it my ass, that guy was PISSED. Anybody who watched that match with a functioning pair of eyes knows it for a fact.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

:lmao Gotta love when the stupid orton fanboys come in and back him up 


Do you really think hes going to tweet something like "Fuck this shit, why cant wwe turn me fucking heel already?"


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> I don't know if this report is true, but who told you that what Orton just tweeted isn't bullshit as well?


Wow.

Are you really going to take a dirtsheet's take over the man himself clearing the air?

And I can't even believe how people could believe these dirtsheets when these same pages tell us when *Cena is going to turn heel for the past 3 years.*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Wow.
> 
> Are you really going to take a dirtsheet's take over the man himself clearing the air?


What would you expect Orton to say? "Hey, i was so mad last Monday on Raw. Just turn me heel, ffs"?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Randy Orton ‏@RandyOrton

Just watched back some of Raw from last Monday night. That crowd was insane! Never experienced anything like it before. Glad I was there.

^^^ Randy Orton tweet 1 hour ago I guess this news is bullshit then


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Fortitude said:


> Orton has just tweeted saying he enjoyed it. Bullshit reports.


Do you actually believe that? He looked pissed during the whole match.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Orton is useless apart from to put over better, more-deserving talents. He's had his run and it was fucking boring.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Punk/Orton thing is funny to me. You got Orton, who was top heel and fucked it up and now he's midcarder for life. Then you got Punk, who was an underrated midcarder and put himself over and now is the number two guy in the company. They're complete opposites. That's the way it should be though. Punk has tons more talent than Orton. Just because he was never Vince's golden boy way back is the only reason why Orton has done more. Punk still has more great matches and promos, always will. Punk > Orton all fuckin' day.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

dirtsheets keep on trolling


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Randy Orton ‏@RandyOrton
> 
> Just watched back some of Raw from last Monday night. That crowd was insane! Never experienced anything like it before. Glad I was there.
> 
> ^^^ Randy Orton tweet 1 hour ago I guess this news is bullshit then


...it's damage control

-.-

if anything it VALIDATES it more than anything else because Randy had to officially "Clear the air" about it


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Can't clear a fart that stinky, Randy.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm super surprised at this behaviour said no one.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right, because he's going to ADMIT that he exploded in a rage like a child. He enjoyed it my ass, that guy was PISSED. Anybody who watched that match with a functioning pair of eyes knows it for a fact.


this ^

just this

NOBODY can deny Randy Orton "wasn't of the right mind" this past Monday

it was painfully obvious, nevermind the fact he forgot his lines, it's his body language and expressions that gave it away plus several times where Sheamus had to tap him to finish a spot instead of glaring at the crowd

his tweet?

absolute DAMAGE CONTROL

it's a press spin

the mere fact he had to tweet that TODAY, NOW, not past Monday is a giveaway sign 

come on people it's already the end of the week

he's just tweeting that now?!

find out what Sheamus said and when

that shows you the truth of how a person who truly enjoyed themselves during the RAW crowd insanity acts like


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

CharliePrince said:


> this ^
> 
> just this
> 
> ...


Why the fuck would he have to clear the air over something that happened backstage? It's not as if he told a fan off live on air. 

And contrary to whatever you believe, the wwe schedule is pretty busy. It's not surprising that he just now found time to watch raw 3 days later. Especially if he was at the smack down tapings Tuesday. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Why the fuck would he have to clear the air over something that happened backstage? It's not as if he told a fan off live on air.


His attitude in the ring was live and on air, bro.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Fortitude said:


> Orton has just tweeted saying he enjoyed it. Bullshit reports.


Nah, the sensible bet is that it's just him trying to save face. Orton's a lot like me in that respect - if I'm pissed off at something, it will always show in my face, even if I want to mask it.

Hell, he flipped off the audience as well didn't he :lol notsomuch even trying to hide it, there.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> ...it's damage control
> 
> -.-
> 
> if anything it VALIDATES it more than anything else because Randy had to officially "Clear the air" about it


Hahaha exactly! Why would he wait until now to comment on the crowd? Absolute damage control


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Really? Just watch Raw from this Monday and that entire thing, Orton couldn't even hide the fact that he was pissed on his face. The tweet is simply damage control. Sheamus was at least having fun with it on Twitter on Monday night.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

lol. It took him until Thursday to cool off. He must have the most delicate ego ever.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Oe_z_rs6x0

If you are defending Orton on this night, please watch this..

YOu can literally hear him say "what's my line." Unreal. Turn it up!!! I like Orton but damn was he nervous. His promo started off awesome too hahaha.

Orton was probably pissed because Vicki came out and pissed the crowd off too. SHe's awful and she took the crowd out of this if they were in it at all after Orton had already forgotten his line.


Haha man watching this match again. Wow. The ole chants had Orton mad. He gave Shamus a nice elbow and then said to the crowd "what are you saying ?!?" Like mad. I think he may have thought they were saying overrated for a minute haha. It made him pick up his game for like one stretch of moves haha.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I still don't understand why this is such a big deal. Was Undertaker also an egotistical douchebag when he was clearly pissed off at SummerSlam during his match with JBL for similar reasons?



Charlie Bronson said:


> The Punk/Orton thing is funny to me. *You got Orton, who was top heel and fucked it up* and now he's midcarder for life. Then you got Punk, who was an underrated midcarder and put himself over and now is the number two guy in the company. They're complete opposites. That's the way it should be though. Punk has tons more talent than Orton. Just because he was never Vince's golden boy way back is the only reason why Orton has done more. Punk still has more great matches and promos, always will. Punk > Orton all fuckin' day.


Aside from this post sounding like it came out of a horse's ass, I have to address the bolded part specifically. Can you explain how he "fucked it up" when he was top heel? He was constantly moving merchandise (even top merch seller at one point), over with the fans and drawing in solid numbers in ratings during the peak of his push in 2009. The fans cheered him heavily which forced him to turn face (a role he's repeatedly said he hates playing) and he played second-fiddle to Cena's Nexus storyline in the end of his run in Raw before being drafted to Smackdown where they tried to make him the top guy as champion but went about it the wrong way by screwing over Christian which pissed off a lot of fans, thus lowering the ratings. (not to mention they couldn't give a fuck less about Smackdown) Since then, they've been putting him in meaningless midcard storylines for what seems like forever and then when the suspension happened, it just gave his haters an excuse to justify his depush. He had already been dropped by the time he got suspended.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah lol Orton was super over as a top heel, that guy doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao What a whiny little bitch

Orton is hilarious. He thinks he's the prodigal son of Stone Cold and Ricky Steamboat.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Shazayum said:


> Yeah lol Orton was super over as a top heel, that guy doesn't know what he's talking about.


K.W.H never does.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I still don't understand why this is such a big deal. Was Undertaker also an egotistical douchebag when he was clearly pissed off at SummerSlam during his match with JBL for similar reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from this post sounding like it came out of a horse's ass, I have to address the bolded part specifically. Can you explain how he "fucked it up" when he was top heel? He was constantly moving merchandise (even top merch seller at one point), over with the fans and drawing in solid numbers in ratings during the peak of his push in 2009. The fans cheered him heavily which forced him to turn face (a role he's repeatedly said he hates playing) and he played second-fiddle to Cena's Nexus storyline in the end of his run in Raw before being drafted to Smackdown where they tried to make him the top guy as champion but went about it the wrong way by screwing over Christian which pissed off a lot of fans, thus lowering the ratings. (not to mention they couldn't give a fuck less about Smackdown) Since then, they've been putting him in meaningless midcard storylines for what seems like forever and then when the suspension happened, it just gave his haters an excuse to justify his depush. He had already been dropped by the time he got suspended.


I was referring to his wellness violation later, not his heel days. I should have worded it differently.



Shazayum said:


> Yeah lol Orton was super over as a top heel, that guy doesn't know what he's talking about.


Coming from they guy who said Rock/Cena II was completely different from Rock/Cena I, that means a lot.


----------



## MikeL1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm probably in the minority, but I've never been a huge Orton fan. Definetly agree he needs to be turned heel. He's at least tolerable (and at times he's good) to me in that role. He is just awful playing this bland face character.


----------



## Slyfox696KB (Apr 11, 2013)

This is nothing new for Orton, he did the same thing when Mr. Kennedy "injured" him and got him fired, and did the same when Kofi blew a spot.

He's frustrated with his place in the company right now, and with the crowd's reaction to him as well. They were chanting "fire Randy" and "hurt Randy", so I'd be frustrated too. But his role as a performer is to be professional despite his frustration, and he's shown over and over that he can't. 

He's unreliable, both as a professional and a Wellness Policy risk. He's where he's at for a reason, and with reactions such as his on Monday, it's easy to understand how he's not getting his way, be it on the card or as a heel.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fortitude said:


> Orton has just tweeted saying he enjoyed it. Bullshit reports.


Yeah, he was so composed during his match with Sheamus.


Did you catch the sarcasm in that?


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Boo hoo this guy is a pile of crap.


----------



## K2K12 (Dec 27, 2011)

Orton is okay.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

CHIcagoMade said:


> K.W.H never does.


wait that's KWH? That explains a lot.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

He's got every right to be pissed, they've kept him back for years now


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I think that's the first time I've ever heard complaints of Orton being held back. Are we thinking of the same Randy Orton?


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> Do you actually believe that? He looked pissed during the whole match.


He ALWAYS looks pissed. It's kind of been his gimmick since day one.

Dirt sheet nonsense. I feel sorry for the fools who take this kind of crap to heart.

Big Show and the WWE are getting sued for a backstage incident. Why the hell wouldn't something like that be reported from these alleged "sources" months ago when it happened? Tons of rumors about Orton being pissed were already circulating before the match was even over. I don't even like the guy, it just amazes me how "smarks" are such marks for everything not in a wrestling ring. Grow up, just because someone writes something in news article format doesn't make it legitimate news.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

It's not a gimmick, Orton is unable to play a gimmick, he is one dimentional like Austin said of him once, uncapable of reinventing himself because he is stuck on what he is in real life.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Pasab said:


> It's not a gimmick, Orton is unable to play a gimmick, he is one dimentional like Austin said of him once, uncapable of reinventing himself because he is stuck on what he is in real life.


Lol, not at all.
Of course its a gimmick, and it has changed throughout his career.

Of course he's not gonna come skipping and smiling next week because that wouldn't make sense, would it?

He's always been a cocky confident wrestler, that's randy Orton.

You really think he goes around RKO'ing people in real life? And hears voices in his head?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Fandanceboy said:


> He's got every right to be pissed, *they've kept him back for years now*


Because of his own dumb decisions.


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

Fuck Randy Orton. Entitled prick. And this coming from a former fan. Loved him when he first came in but soured on him ever since that unprofessional shit he pulled with Kofi. Can't follow the wellness policy, flaked out of the Marines(it wasn't what I expected so I quit, lame), and buries talent. Maybe a heel turn would do him good. He really should be in a better spot but he has no one to blame but himself for not being in it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

mattributes said:


> Fuck Randy Orton. Entitled prick. And this coming from a former fan. Loved him when he first came in but soured on him ever since that unprofessional shit he pulled with Kofi. Can't follow the wellness policy, flaked out of the Marines(it wasn't what I expected so I quit, lame), and buries talent. Maybe a heel turn would do him good. He really should be in a better spot but he has no one to blame but himself for not being in it.


Buries talent? LOL. What a fucking joke.

He's done nothing but put over in the past two years and he did even before. He's also used his political power to help fellow friends. He requested working with Cody Rhodes and pushing him after his feud with Henry and he also got Nick "Eugene" Dinsmore rehired shortly after being released.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Orton is a boring pile of shit who needs to fuck off already and understand that wrestling isn't all about him. No one wants to watch a one dimensional fuck trying his best at failing to rip off Jake the Snake's gimmick. Please, just go fuck yourself, you haven't been awesome since you gave up being the Legend Killer.


Spoiled motherfucker.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Look, Orton, just be happy that you got 9 more world championships than you deserve.
> 
> Just because WWE didn't realize that you have the personality of a single uncooked lima bean until AFTER they'd pushed you to the stars doesn't mean that you're entitled to main-event treatment for the rest of your existence.


Dolph Ziggler in your sig def let's me know you know what personality/charisma is.:lol


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> Randy Orton is a boring pile of shit who needs to fuck off already and understand that wrestling isn't all about him. No one wants to watch a one dimensional fuck trying his best at failing to rip off Jake the Snake's gimmick. Please, just go fuck yourself, you haven't been awesome since you gave up being the Legend Killer.
> 
> 
> Spoiled motherfucker.


Can't call someone one dimensional then turn around and be a fan of CM Punk. You just can't.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

He doesn't deserve to be a top heel. He's been boring as fuck since 2007.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

i'll take Orton's word for it but he had a right to be pissed and if he was I don't blame him.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> Randy Orton is a boring pile of shit who needs to fuck off already and understand that wrestling isn't all about him. No one wants to watch a one dimensional fuck trying his best at failing to rip off Jake the Snake's gimmick. Please, just go fuck yourself, you haven't been awesome since you gave up being the Legend Killer.
> 
> 
> Spoiled motherfucker.


PREACH, SISTER.


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

You know what would had been awesome? In that match against Sheamus, when he was on his knees, hitting his arms against the mat, if the audience just had been going "da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-daaa-da"
LOL. A grown up man, in speedos, on his knees, hittins his arms against the mat ... and nobody fucking cares :lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Wasn't he turned down for a wwe film too?


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

[D]are-[D]evil said:


> Wasn't he turned down for a wwe film too?


Yeah, The Marine


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*wow it's funny that how every report showing any negative Orton behaviour either it's true or not, all of you jumb and show your hate toward the guy, you brought the wellness issue or fire Kennedy blah blah blha, just any reason to hate the guy but when it comes to any other wrestler of your favorites it's cool and you find any reason to justify thier actions.*_


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You people and your "whiteknighting" excuses for Orton.

The same Orton who killed off Kofi's 2009 momentum to possible main event status (Fuck off if you say otherwise, Kofi was OVER.)
The same Orton who snidely got Mr. Kennedy fired because he "allegedly almost injured him again" 
The same Orton who had a nasty attitude at ECW 2006 with his match against Kurt Angle.
The same Orton who often times likes to insult and talk back at the fans WHILE he is supposedly a face

Except Monday, the crowd talked back and Orton didn't know what the hell to do. You can CLEARLY see that he was unhappy and pissed at the crowd throwing him off. You would think Orton would be a professional by now on how to handle it. At least Sheamus smiled and rolled with the crowd. That's what's wrong with face Orton. He's as phony as current Cena. Instead of trying to fight the crowd (which you shouldn't do, and in Monday's case, you couldn't do), you should have altered the match to flow with the crowd (even if they still continued.)

Nice try, Orton.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BIG E WINNING said:


> The same Orton who killed off Kofi's 2009 momentum to possible main event status (Fuck off if you say otherwise, Kofi was OVER.)
> The same Orton who snidely got Mr. Kennedy fired because he "allegedly almost injured him again"
> The same Orton who had a nasty attitude at ECW 2006 with his match against Kurt Angle.
> The same Orton who often times likes to insult and talk back at the fans WHILE he is supposedly a face


- Is that why Orton got eliminated before Kofi in the Elimination Chamber 2 months after that "STUPID" moment and their feud? It couldn't possibly be just a discontinuing of a push that is typical of WWE? Did Orton also kill the push of Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow, Antonio Cesaro and Cody Rhodes? All guys who they protected and booked strongly but are now pretty much jobbers.

- Because he has so much power that he can demand someone to get fired? LOL. Kennedy had been reckless for quite a while (injured Cena a week before a PPV main event by failing to cooperate) and injury prone which caused them to go for a plan B every time he was pushed. And Kennedy did say it wasn't just Orton and he had backstage heat with many more. Hell, Orton was actually close friends with him at first. You probably also believe Kennedy's "shoot" in TNA when he talked about being held back and hated in WWE, even mocking Triple H's voice.

- Nasty attitude? In what way? Because he confronted that kid who pushed him like a moron? All I saw from him that night was playing up to the crowd like a true heel and when the match was over, he walked to the back with a smug smile, sarcastically referring to them as "[his] fans".

- From what I've seen, all his confrontations have taken place while he was a heel. The closest we've gotten from him as a face is Night of Champions when he flipped them over and some report that he confronted a fan on his way to the back.

And nobody answers this, but is Undertaker also an asshole or full of himself because he was pissed off when the SummerSlam crowd decided to shit on his match with JBL by randomly chanting "Spanish table" and doing the wave?


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Randy Orton is a boring pile of shit who needs to fuck off already and understand that wrestling isn't all about him. No one wants to watch a one dimensional fuck trying his best at failing to rip off Jake the Snake's gimmick. Please, just go fuck yourself, you haven't been awesome since you gave up being the Legend Killer.
> 
> Spoiled motherfucker.


I'm not even an Orton fan and I can say this with 100% certainty: you seriously need to take your meds and grow up.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

If I was incharge of talent on TNA right now or whatver the position is called, I'd be knocking on Orton's door and calling his mobile phone right now :cool2


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

And the IWC runs with some BS dirtsheer report. What's new? God, do some of you live for this bs? Closest you'll ever get to the biz, huh? I'll believe when Orton himself is pissing and moaning like a bitch on Twitter and in shoot interviews. 

Can't some of you guys see past the 12 year old bullshit and how easy it is to write one of these? Here's a heads-up on tomorrow's report:

"After not being written in the show for RAW this past Monday, CM Punk was visibly upset backstage. Punk, who was involved in the streak match against The Undertaker at Wrestlemania, was not booked for RAW as those backstage did not want him to get cheered by the post-Wrestlemania crowd. Punk found that it was disrespectful to not have him go out on RAW, especially since he was fresh off the heels of his program with The Undertaker. It is no secret that CM Punk does not care whether or not fans boo or cheer him and felt that he should have been on the show since the fans paid to see him. CM Punk took management's decision as a slap to the face and is, one again, seriously contemplating taking time off.


----------



## lil_miss_erica (Sep 11, 2012)

well..

1) He forgot his lines and had to ask Sheamus for the it was caught on camera.

2) They polled the fans to see who they wanted to fight big show. they totally ignored that and ended up having them face each other

3) Orton and Sheamus were "arguging" before it went to commercial. and I heard that in the arena, when they went to commercial, they stopped arguing and just stood there, while they played ads on the titan-tron. When it went back from commercial, they went back to "Arguing" so it was really hard for the fans to believe in it.. like as if they did that, it's just asking for it. They deserve what they got lol.

4) Their match was terrible, how many wrestling moves were in the match?


Randy Orton is really sexy and he has a sexy voice but he is boring in wrestling lol.. he needs to spice things up.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> And the IWC runs with some BS dirtsheer report. What's new? God, do some of you live for this bs? Closest you'll ever get to the biz, huh? I'll believe when Orton himself is pissing and moaning like a bitch on Twitter and in shoot interviews.
> 
> Can't some of you guys see past the 12 year old bullshit and how easy it is to write one of these? Here's a heads-up on tomorrow's report:
> 
> "After not being written in the show for RAW this past Monday, CM Punk was visibly upset backstage. Punk, who was involved in the streak match against The Undertaker at Wrestlemania, was not booked for RAW as those backstage did not want him to get cheered by the post-Wrestlemania crowd. Punk found that it was disrespectful to not have him go out on RAW, especially since he was fresh off the heels of his program with The Undertaker. It is no secret that CM Punk does not care whether or not fans boo or cheer him and felt that he should have been on the show since the fans paid to see him. CM Punk took management's decision as a slap to the face and is, one again, seriously contemplating taking time off.


Orton has always had a strong rep for tantrums and childish behavior backstage, there's a reason most people believe the story. And it's probably true, given his history. He's a bitch, always has been. A pot smoking bitch at that, which is why he will probably never wear a World title ever again.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

lil_miss_erica said:


> well..
> 
> 1) He forgot his lines and had to ask Sheamus for the it was caught on camera.
> 
> ...


The last 6 months or so I have to agree. Before that I actually that he was pretty darn consistent in the ring, and had a pretty good run of good/great matches. But now he just doesn't seem to care anymore.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe Randy's tweet is him saving his ass but its obviously to late. I really thought he had grown up with getting married and having a kid but hes still acting like an asshole from the old days of him shitting in divas bags


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> - Is that why Orton got eliminated before Kofi in the Elimination Chamber 2 months after that "STUPID" moment and their feud? It couldn't possibly be just a discontinuing of a push that is typical of WWE? Did Orton also kill the push of Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow, Antonio Cesaro and Cody Rhodes? All guys who they protected and booked strongly but are now pretty much jobbers.


You can call it a hot/cold push for Kofi, despite being over and clearly getting a push. Thing is, he didn't even go over Orton clean in a singles match. It didn't even need to be for the title. One pin over Orton wasn't going to destroy him or lessen his position. He was clearly #2 behind Cena on the roster.



> - Because he has so much power that he can demand someone to get fired? LOL. Kennedy had been reckless for quite a while (injured Cena a week before a PPV main event by failing to cooperate) and injury prone which caused them to go for a plan B every time he was pushed. And Kennedy did say it wasn't just Orton and he had backstage heat with many more. Hell, Orton was actually close friends with him at first. You probably also believe Kennedy's "shoot" in TNA when he talked about being held back and hated in WWE, even mocking Triple H's voice.


Two words. Breakfast. Club.

Kennedy did nothing wrong in that match with Orton. Everybody is reckless, or can be, in a match. It's professional wrestling. If Orton didn't want to risk injury, he could have easily told Vince so and not been involved in the match. Kennedy wasn't even injured in that match as people continue to believe and even posted a video showing his wrist was fine. Orton just over-exaggerated. 



> - Nasty attitude? In what way? Because he confronted that kid who pushed him like a moron? All I saw from him that night was playing up to the crowd like a true heel and when the match was over, he walked to the back with a smug smile, sarcastically referring to them as "[his] fans".


Was the kid a moron? Yes. Orton could have kept walking and smiled smug. I'm not even complaining about that, though. Certain parts of the match, he just seemed irritated. Heel or not.



> - From what I've seen, all his confrontations have taken place while he was a heel. The closest we've gotten from him as a face is Night of Champions when he flipped them over and some report that he confronted a fan on his way to the back.
> 
> And nobody answers this, but is Undertaker also an asshole or full of himself because he was pissed off when the SummerSlam crowd decided to shit on his match with JBL by randomly chanting "Spanish table" and doing the wave?


I'll answer it. If to the extent of Orton, yes. Just because Taker was doesn't mean Orton wasn't. Doesn't help that he caused his depush on his own faults.

Orton was clearly pissed on Monday and is backtracking it on Twitter. Simple.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

BIG E WINNING said:


> You can call it a hot/cold push for Kofi, despite being over and clearly getting a push. Thing is, he didn't even go over Orton clean in a singles match. It didn't even need to be for the title. One pin over Orton wasn't going to destroy him or lessen his position. He was clearly #2 behind Cena on the roster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're entitled to your opinion, and your posts are very good.

Obviously I'm an Orton fan so I can be bias. But there isn't anything confirming that Orton had a fit backstage. For all we know it could have gone down like this:

Orton is scheduled to turn heel.
They decided against it throwing last minute shitty plans in force.
This pisses of Orton.
He goes to the ring in an unplanned match and crowd are shouting boring.
He is pissed off already at the siuation, not at the fans.
He then gets time to watch RAW and he notices the crowd were great all night.
He then tweets about them.

During this is has never once moaned about the fans, he could have just been pissed off in general with the last minute plans. Orton probably isn't aware of any internet reports. He's not a guy like Zack Ryder who is obsessed with the internet and checks everything. Orton just does his own thing.


----------



## LastDamnation (Jul 24, 2011)

kusksu said:


> The last 6 months or so I have to agree. Before that I actually that he was pretty darn consistent in the ring, and had a pretty good run of good/great matches. But now he just doesn't seem to care anymore.


He only cares when he's booked to win.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Dolph Ziggler in your sig def let's me know you know what personality/charisma is.:lol


Please point out where in my signature I assert that Dolph Ziggler is extremely charismatic. Show me. Please.

You being too dense to realize that *liking Dolph Ziggler* and _*knowing the definition of charisma*_ are not mutually exclusive is :lol


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

Randy Orton is a charisma machine and that's a fact. He's been directionless for 2 years, yet he still continues to get good pops wherever he goes. You don't get that without being charismatic one way or another.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Orton has always had a strong rep for tantrums and childish behavior backstage, there's a reason most people believe the story. And it's probably true, given his history. He's a bitch, always has been. A pot smoking bitch at that, which is why he will probably never wear a World title ever again.


What's wrong with a little bud doe? :drake2


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

It's a work, it's the start of his heel turn.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

kingshark said:


> Randy Orton is a charisma machine and that's a fact. He's been directionless for 2 years, yet he still continues to get good pops wherever he goes. You don't get that without being charismatic one way or another.


Wait, so pops = charisma? Really? Is that where you're going with your argument?


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

kingshark said:


> yet he still continues to get good pops wherever he goes. You don't get that without being charismatic one way or another.


Unless you have a viral theme song of course.


----------



## e1217144 (Apr 11, 2013)

cant wait to see orton vs cena for that old school feeling


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BIG E WINNING said:


> You can call it a hot/cold push for Kofi, despite being over and clearly getting a push. Thing is, he didn't even go over Orton clean in a singles match. It didn't even need to be for the title. One pin over Orton wasn't going to destroy him or lessen his position. He was clearly #2 behind Cena on the roster.


This reminds me of the Orton/Triple H feud from 2004. Orton always got the upper-hand in TV segments and was the sole survivor in their Survivor Series match but when it mattered the most, he was made to look like a loser. Same thing here, Kofi won their elimination match by pinning Orton in the end (which got a great pop), but Orton won their singles match in TLC that was the feud ender IIRC. I think that has more to do with WWE's inability to push somebody properly rather than Orton's selfishness. He's never been objected to putting others over and he's shown that ever since his last title reign was over. (PER-SUSPENSION for the retards that need it emphasized) It could've also been that management depushed Kofi because of that accident which he was _clearly_ at fault for. He was supposed to get punted (or at least reverse it with a finisher attempt or something that would end with an RKO) but was unwilling to follow the script and kept getting up, causing Orton to improvise. If you're not on the elite list, small shit like that can cost you your push.



> Two words. Breakfast. Club.
> 
> Kennedy did nothing wrong in that match with Orton. Everybody is reckless, or can be, in a match. It's professional wrestling. If Orton didn't want to risk injury, he could have easily told Vince so and not been involved in the match. Kennedy wasn't even injured in that match as people continue to believe and even posted a video showing his wrist was fine. Orton just over-exaggerated.


I think the firing was caused by more than just that move. Orton probably went to the back and complained about it but not to the extent of "fire this guy". Vince might've just had enough because some of the big names didn't want to work with Kennedy (or so I've heard) and every attempt at pushing him kept backfiring because he got injured or something else came up.



> Was the kid a moron? Yes. Orton could have kept walking and smiled smug. I'm not even complaining about that, though. Certain parts of the match, he just seemed irritated. Heel or not.


I think he was just selling the frustration of being unable to outwrestle Kurt. As a heel, he's admitted that he even enjoys getting "Boring" chants so I doubt the crowd got to him or anything like that.



> I'll answer it. If to the extent of Orton, yes. Just because Taker was doesn't mean Orton wasn't. Doesn't help that he caused his depush on his own faults.
> 
> Orton was clearly pissed on Monday and is backtracking it on Twitter. Simple.


He may be, but I'm just getting at the double-standards. Somebody respected like Taker getting frustrated is a pass but if it happens with an IWC enemy like Orton, he's an asshole.

Not wanting to "whiteknight" on this part, but maybe Orton changed his mind about the crowd after watching Raw again? I know it happened with me. I found the crowd annoying and stupid at first but then I rewatched parts of it last night and actually embraced their uniqueness.



Vin Ghostal said:


> Wait, so pops = charisma? Really? Is that where you're going with your argument?


Can you define "charisma" then?

Orton may be a bit bland, dull and lifeless nowadays but charisma is one thing you either have or you don't. And Orton never displayed it any better than when he was the Legend Killer, specially as part of Evolution. The confidence, the facial expressions, the energy his mic work had (unlike now) and so on. The guy is naturally charismatic. And crowd reaction is definitely a reflection of his charisma. If you don't have it, crowd will not give a shit no matter how much you get pushed. Orton has the "it" factor which is why his push paid off in the end with the crowd.

The definition of "charisma" that you get on the internet is having a special quality to make others notice you. Orton has exactly that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Macho Minion said:


> I'm not even an Orton fan and I can say this with 100% certainty: you seriously need to take your meds and grow up.


I don't take meds, I let the crazy run wild because it makes life fun.


You and everyone else can suck Orton's dick all you want, it wont make him interesting. He is always throwing fucking hissy fits and treated co-workers like shit. His ego can almost match Hogan's, it's fucking disgusting. All he cares about is himself, how he looks, what they do with him. 

If you can honestly sit there and deny that he is trying to rip off Jake, maybe you should watch footage of Jake the Snake's promos and matches. Not only did Randy steal the DDT, but Jake was very much in to the psychology of things and Randy tries to do the same. Jake did things to get inside of your head. Randy tries to do the same.

Not that Randy is the only one who ever used the DDT, but, putting it together with basically the same kind of gimmick Jake had, you really have to either be someone who doesn't know anything about Jake because you didn't watch it then/you weren't alive in that time, or, you're just a fool.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> I don't take meds, I let the crazy run wild because it makes life fun.
> 
> 
> You and everyone else can suck Orton's dick all you want, it wont make him interesting. He is always throwing fucking hissy fits and treated co-workers like shit. His ego can almost match Hogan's, it's fucking disgusting. All he cares about is himself, how he looks, what they do with him.
> ...


I just don't see what's wrong with that tbh. Why wouldn't you follow the lead of an all time great.

He may not be Jake the snake good to you, but Orton is good and I don't care what anybody says.


----------



## savemefromvince (Jan 29, 2010)

Monday Jericho said:


> What's wrong with a little bud doe? :drake2


ITS THE GATE WAY DRUG! SATAN!!!

anyways.. dissin weed is wack.


----------



## savemefromvince (Jan 29, 2010)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I just don't see what's wrong with that tbh. Why wouldn't you follow the lead of an all time great.
> 
> He may not be Jake the snake good to you, but Orton is good and I don't care what anybody says.


oh he has the ddt.. he tries to get into peoples heads.. JAKE THE SNAKE DUH.lol it's called psychology. heels dont try to get into peoples heads? that isn't the definition of heel? christ.. you guys just put two and two together eh? lol


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> You can call it a hot/cold push for Kofi, despite being over and clearly getting a push. Thing is, he didn't even go over Orton clean in a singles match. It didn't even need to be for the title. One pin over Orton wasn't going to destroy him or lessen his position. He was clearly #2 behind Cena on the roster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Punk punch a fan?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Didn't Punk punch a fan?


Yes. Right in front of the boss too.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Orton did look pretty annoyed at the end there. Sheamus seemed to had fun with it, though.


Because Sheamus is awesome and Orton is a roid rage cunt. No idea why he is even a professional wrestler, most of the business aspects seem to piss him off.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Didn't Punk punch a fan?


Yes. In Sacramento. I was there live when it happened. Wrong is wrong. What's your point?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow, Orton sure gets underrated around here.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I knew he'd do that right away lol


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*DRe: Randy Orton Throws Temper Tantrum At Raw*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Wait, so pops = charisma? Really? Is that where you're going with your argument?


Lolwut? 

Charisma is grabbing the people's attention the moment you step foot in a room\arena , without saying a word, it's the mere presence 

So yeah, pops are a sign of charisma believe it or not


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Wait, so pops = charisma? Really? Is that where you're going with your argument?





Rocky Mark said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> Charisma is grabbing the people's attention the moment you step foot in a room\arena , without saying a word, it's the mere presence
> 
> So yeah, pops are a sign of charisma believe it or not


This.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Wait, so pops = charisma? Really? Is that where you're going with your argument?


*Uh, yeah. What other measurement in wrestling is there besides pops and fan support? The guy has been directionless for over a year and has been doing the same old boring schtick week after week, and he still comes out to massive pops, and you're saying that doesn't show how he's charismatic? 
*


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Wow, Orton sure gets underrated around here.


As is everyone not named CM Punk.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Orton but his attitude out of the ring really kills it for him. He's directionless because of his own personal decisions.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

With two strikes hanging over his head, he has no one to blame but himself. Hard to push a guy that's one dumb moment away from termination -- especially when dumb decisions seemingly come natural to him.

Orton is a great overall talent that consistently gets in his own way. Can hardly feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Orton had everything handed to him. Back in 2004, he was positioned and pushed to be where Cena is today. But this is what happens when an average talent gets shoved down our throat year after year and cannot lay off the drugs. 

The only thing Orton deserves is the same treatment that RAW crowd gave him.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can we close this it's just Orton marks vs Punk marks.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

He needs to be careful, honestly. Sure, temper tantrums backstage won't get him suspended, but we all know his history of raging.

Sometimes I wonder if he's ever raged at his wife or something.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> He needs to be careful, honestly. Sure, temper tantrums backstage won't get him suspended, but we all know his history of raging.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if he's ever raged at his wife or something.


he acts like a 15 year old kid. his wife probably has to baby him and give him a pacifier all the time when he is pouting.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can we close this it's just Orton marks vs Punk marks.


----------



## MissMeganBall (Mar 31, 2013)

angry angry man lol x


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't believe how far he's fallen.. he's been pretty much directionless since his feud with Christian over 2 years ago. 

Maybe he should stop using drugs and he won't be suspended or punished. He never learns, by right he should be fired for all the shit he's done in the past.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Can we close this it's just Orton marks vs Punk marks.


Funny, seems like that's what every thread turns into. Punk marks vs TBA marks.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

About Kennedy...

IIRC it wasn't just Orton that complained. Edge springs to mind as one of his detractors and I'm sure there were a few others. The Orton complaint was just the straw that broke the camel's back. He developed a bad reputation as a reckless worker who injured himself and others and Orton's anger about that incident tipped the scale.

Kennedy is pretty one-note anyway. I don't know why people keep bringing that up, he gets injured like every 3 months. H ewouldn't have lasted even if WWE kept him because of that.

And are we sure this report isn't "newz" and made up based upon the way he was acting during his match on RAW to a rowdy/disrespectful crowd of smarks?


----------



## Bazza101 (Jan 13, 2013)

That's what happens when you forget your lines live on RAW and need to ask your opponent what your lines were..

But anyway, Orton should be the top heel and he deserves better. He should sign for TNA where they will treat him properly


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Orton is a fantastic performer. But he's been woefully mis-booked of late.

It's good for the up-and-comers. Gives them a chance. But the moment Orton gets a decent angle, he'll probably drown the collateral superstars in the ensuing tsunami.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Kennedy, Kingston and now this.


----------



## waveofthefuture2.0 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> Not only did he lose at Wrestlemania, but he got a JOBBER entrance at Wrestlemania. So yeah, you can think that was his punishment.


Lol yeah who knows....It makes me feel better to think it was a consequence for his actions. I only say that because I think its really unfair to punish other talents for their mistake but he gets nothing because they want to protect their precious match.
I don't want Jack to have a bad career or for this to hang over his head forever, but he made a stupid choice and deserves consequences for his actions...so maybe that loss is it? I was actually shocked when he lost, I thought they were going to give him the title....who knows, maybe if he hadn't of done what he did he would of?
By the way I don't frown on him for doing weed, I hate weed but I am totally cool with anyone smoking it and don't judge...but I wasn't cool with the fact that he drank and drove and possibly did the weed and drove (Still not sure if he did that or not).


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

I doubt this is true but Orton has done shit all for a while now he should have been the one to turn on the team, except the writers want to make big show the turn on the team bad guy for the 100th time, i guess the fucking up the lines and the crowd were enough to put him over the edge and finally snap.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

I hear voices in my head, they hate the fans, they want them dead they hate the fans.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Orton's a good performer, but he needs to stop being such a fucking crybaby.


----------



## LeCutlock (Dec 9, 2012)

He's SmackDown's only draw, has been that way since Edge left and is stuck with Big Show.


WELL IT'S A SMARK SHOW

A BIG NASTY SMARK SHOW


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

Crowking said:


> IIRC it wasn't just Orton that complained. Edge springs to mind as one of his detractors and I'm sure there were a few others.


----------

